# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Oppassen !! laat je niet vangen

## Raimun

*Beste Maartje , ik heb geen behoefte aan privé berichten zoals het onderstaande !!*

_Standaard Uitproberen 
Hallo!
Ik help mee leuke acties te regelen voor de forumleden. Ik vroeg me af of dit iets voor jou is of voor iemand die je kent?
Je mag tijdelijk van Dutchpharma hun Weight Control Vezel complex en Kruidenpreparaat GRATIS uitproberen! Zie hier: www.nationaalgezondheidsforum.nl/dutchpharma

Het is dus een tijdelijke actie, dus als je er gebruik van wilt maken of je iemand weet die dit wilt gebruiken, dan kun je dat het beste zsm regelen. Eventueel kun je de link www.nationaalgezondheidsforum.nl/dutchpharma natuurlijk delen op je Facebook of Twitter.
Veel plezier ermee! 

Groetjes, Maartje_ 

*Kan je ook andere , maar dan wel "" echte leuke acties "" voor de forumleden bedenken ??*

----------

